# Acentos ausentes al montar disco duro USB

## cyberf

Hola.

A ver si alguien me puede echar una mano.

He montado un disco duro USB Lacie en mi gentoo con:

```
mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbstick
```

Pero los acentos en nombres de directorios ficheros salen con un ? en lugar de la letra acentuada: "programaci?n" por ejemplo.

La información que deseo copiar a mi Gentoo la copié allí desde una máquina XP.

----------

## warp3r

Hola,

Pon el encoding en UTF-8, ahora no tengo mi fstab a mano para decirte como se hace pero man seguro que lo sabe.

(el encoding al montar el disco, supongo que tu sistema ya es utf-8 ready  :Wink:  )

----------

## ZaiPower

Hola, muy buenas:

Yo para montar dispositivos USB (tipo de archivos VFAT) utilizo las siguientes opciones:

Opciones de asignación de permisos:

gid=447 :  Le asigno el grupo "usbdisk" a los archivos (creado por mí, 447 es su gid)

dmask=002 :  A los directorios les asigno los permisos rwxrwx---, permitiendo el acceso (completo) únicamente a los usuarios de 'usbdisk' (además del root, claro).

fmask=113 :  A los archivos les asigno los permisos rw-rw----, para lo mismo que en el punto anterior.

quiet :  Con esto evitas que al copiar archivos te salgan errores por no poder asignarles los permisos que tengas en linux (vfat no tiene gestión de permisos)

Opciones para visualizar correctamente los caracteres acentuados y la eñe:

iocharset=iso-8859-1, codepage=850 :  Yo no utilizo UTF8, así que con estas dos opciones le indico la codificación "tradicional" en España

Otras opciones (seguridad y rendimiento):

nodev :  No permito la creación de dispositivos

noexec :  No permito la ejecución de binarios ni scripts

nosuid :  No permito la existencia de archivos con el bit SUID

async :  La escritura la realizo de forma asíncrona (la normal, vamos).  No caigas en la tentación de ponerla de forma síncrona porque esto provoca un ralenticimiento enorme de la memoria USB, además de un exceso de escrituras que podría acortar dramáticamente su vida útil.

Espero que te sirva.

----------

## cyberf

He estado investigando y he habilitado en el kernel el UTF-8 en los Native Language Support y luego intentado esto

```
mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbstick -o utf8
```

Mismo error.

También he intentado esto:

```
mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbstick -o isocharset=utf8
```

y esto:

```
mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbstick -o nls=utf8
```

Ambos con éste resultado:

```
mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,

       or too many mounted file systems
```

¿Alguna idea alguien?

----------

## aj2r

 *cyberf wrote:*   

> He estado investigando y he habilitado en el kernel el UTF-8 en los Native Language Support y luego intentado esto
> 
> ```
> mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbstick -o utf8
> ```
> ...

 

Debes hacer 

```
mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbstick -o iocharset=utf8
```

nota que es io y no iso   :Wink: 

----------

## cyberf

Gracias aj2r pero no ha funcionado :s

¿Qué más debo mirar?

----------

## aj2r

Prueba esto

```
mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbdisk -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,codepage=850
```

----------

## cyberf

Nada. Mismo mensaje de error :s

```
mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,

       or too many mounted file systems
```

----------

## aj2r

¿Estás seguro de que no está ya montado?

----------

## cyberf

Gracias aj2r. No está montado, al menos es lo que me dice umount:

```
umount: /mnt/usbstick/: not mounted
```

----------

## aj2r

Haz umount /dev/sda1

----------

## gringo

que sistema de archivos tiene el chisme ? Lo has formateado o estás todavía con el sistema de archivo con el que vino "de fábrica" ?

Si no lo has tocao, algunos viene formateados fat16, asi que con un :

```
mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbdisk -t msdos -o iocharset=utf8,codepage=850
```

debería montarse, p.ej.

De cualquier manera, comprueba que tienes soporte en el kernel para el sistema de archivos que tengas en el chisme.

saluetes

----------

